# Best bank for expats around Bedar/Mojacar/Turre/Vera



## Crab eater (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi,
We're moving over to this area in the next few weeks, and will obviously need to get a bank account sorted out. Any recommendations as to one which is particularly expat friendly ?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Crab eater said:


> Hi,
> We're moving over to this area in the next few weeks, and will obviously need to get a bank account sorted out. Any recommendations as to one which is particularly expat friendly ?


Have you already done a search of this site for an answer? This topic has been done to death over the last few months so I suspect you will find an answer on here already.

There are several factors - if you are resident and have sufficient income, then Sabadell is hard to beat as they have zero bank charges and give money back on bills paid by direct debit.


----------



## Crab eater (Sep 13, 2013)

You obviously missed "newbie" status - thanks for being so welcoming to this forum !
Sorry for being so boring.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Crab eater said:


> You obviously missed "newbie" status - thanks for being so welcoming to this forum !
> Sorry for being so boring.


I didn't mean to be rude (sorry!) but this question comes up almost weekly and us regulars can't be expected to keep answering it.

I did try to give some help with my suggestion of Sabadell.

Many 'newbies' are unaware of the search facility - it really is extremely useful.


----------



## Crab eater (Sep 13, 2013)

Thought it was a very simple question, but in particular was area specific. So whether a bank in Madrid is helpful with English speaking staff, etc would be irrelevant to me, just wanted advice about banks in the region we are going to. Didn't think it would upset "regulars" too much (?)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Crab eater said:


> Thought it was a very simple question, but in particular was area specific. So whether a bank in Madrid is helpful with English speaking staff, etc would be irrelevant to me, just wanted advice about banks in the region we are going to. Didn't think it would upset "regulars" too much (?)



:welcome:

hopefully someone in that area will know of a bank with English - speaking staff 


you might find the 'big' banks such as the one snikpoh mentioned more likely to have that - but my little local bank has an English speaker, so there's no real way of knowing


as I said - hopefully someone from that area will pop in

is that Xtreme's stomping ground, anyone :confused2:


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Crab eater said:


> Hi,
> We're moving over to this area in the next few weeks, and will obviously need to get a bank account sorted out. Any recommendations as to one which is particularly expat friendly ?


Hello and :welcome:

That's my area generally.

In my experience (which isn't extensive by any means) all the Spanish banks are as bad as each other. Apart from the main town branches, many of the smaller village ones will not generally have English speaking staff.

The banks in Mojacar would be a good bet as there's a long established Brit community there and I know they have a Barclays. A lot depends on whether you're going to be a resident or non-resident as the charges can be higher for non-resident bank accounts.

I'm with Banco De Andalusia which is part of the Banco Popular group. I have lots of fun trying to have conversations with their staff!


----------



## Crab eater (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi Zenkarma,
We will be residents.
Always fun to have to have "conversations" as long as you get what you want in the end !
Million dollar question - would you recommend them to a Newbie ? 
If so where are they ?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Crab eater said:


> Million dollar question - would you recommend them to a Newbie ?
> If so where are they ?


Would I recommend them? Sure, they're no worse than any of the others! I'd avoid the smaller 'savings' banks though I've heard bad things about them. Stick with the larger mainstream banks.

The principal reason they were selected was that a sub-branch was located very close to the apartment which simply meant day to day banking was more convenient. The sub-branch is in Garrucha, the main branch is in Mojacar.

Perhaps you might like to approach it in a similar way? Find out which bank branches are close to where you'll be living?

Another consideration might be which ones have internet banking in English.


----------



## Crab eater (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks
From what you're telling me it seems to be a "try local"approach and see if there is anyone there I can communicate with !
I'll give it a go, with the fall back of seeing what is available in Mojacar.
Really helpful.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Crab eater said:


> From what you're telling me it seems to be a "try local"approach and see if there is anyone there I can communicate with !
> I'll give it a go, with the fall back of seeing what is available in Mojacar.


That's pretty much the way I'd approach it I think. You won't need to speak to anyone in the local branches if you're generally drawing out money as you can do that via the cash machine. When you do need to speak to someone in English, if say setting up a direct debit then you might have to take a trip into the nearest main branch where at least one person will usually speak English.

Most of the main branch banks in Mojacar will have someone who will speak English, many of the smaller village branches however won't.

You'll also need to find out what the banks are going to charge you for your account as nearly all Spanish banks will charge. The UK concept of free banking hasn't quite caught on in Spain!

Whereabouts are you going to be located out of curiosity?


----------



## Crab eater (Sep 13, 2013)

Looking at renting in either Turre or Bedar at the moment. Our house sale should go through in the next few weeks and we are driving straight over ! Renting for a bit until we find somewhere to buy.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Crab eater said:


> Looking at renting in either Turre or Bedar at the moment. Our house sale should go through in the next few weeks and we are driving straight over ! Renting for a bit until we find somewhere to buy.


They're very nice areas I like that part of Spain.

You should be able to get yourself a pretty good deal in this current market.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Dowror (Feb 2, 2012)

Crab eater said:


> Hi,
> We're moving over to this area in the next few weeks, and will obviously need to get a bank account sorted out. Any recommendations as to one which is particularly expat friendly ?


We bank with Sabadell in Mojacar, staff are English speakers and Sabadell have online banking facilities. 

In fact you will find that most of the banks in Mojacar will have English speaking staff so in the area you mention Mojacar is your best bet.

Good luck with the move.


----------



## Crab eater (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for info / update


----------



## Crab eater (Sep 13, 2013)

Guys - thanks for all the advice.
To close this post off I can tell you that after reading all the posts and doing a bit of research on the internet I shall be going with Sabadell Bank in Mojacar.
Seems to be the best bet.


----------



## Chris c (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi
I live in Mojacar and you have a wide choice of banks both on the player and in Garucha, they are all easy to visit. I have been banking with Bankia for the last 6 weeks and both of the staff speak English and the cash point and internet banking have the option of English. I have just found out they are closing lots of branches and the nearest will now be Almeria.

I have just changed to Santander again they speak English in the Mojacar branch but the internet banking does not have the option of English (this May change). I am non resident,so pay 18euros a year for the debit card.

Hope this helps?


----------



## JEFFCAZ09 (Oct 11, 2018)

Were due to move out from the UK and have been looking at accounts and banks in vera, when i went on the Banco Santander it automatically changed into English, not sure if its the bank doing it on my laptop thought id let you know there's a chance its got its act together with English translation. if not install google translation onto your toolbar as it automatically recognises a foreign language and translates it from any language to any, you set it when setting up. hope this helps.


----------

